# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Новый журнал "Брахмотсава"

## Махабхарата дас

Отдел поклонения Божествам московского храма Шри Шри Доялу-Нитай Шачисута выпустил очередной номер журнала Брахмотсава. Принимаются заявки на пересылку по почте в другие ятры и города. Пишите мне в личку или на адрес mahabharata108@mail.ru

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Вот уже несколько лет мы предлагаем Их Светлостям на день явления новый выпуск журнала "Брахмотсава". Традиционно нас ждет множество интереснейшей информации об удивительном мире Арчаны. И, так же как прошлые выпуски, издание будет богато иллюстрировано, чтобы наши читатели с удовольствием оставили его в своей библиотеке как память о празднике Божеств. Актуальность материалов, которые мы публикуем, со временем не утрачивается и в настоящее время рассматривается вопрос о дополнительном тираже предыдущих выпусков.

В новом номере мы расскажем об истории поклонения Шри Шри Нитай-Шачинандане – Божеств города Новороссийска, которых многие преданные помнят по Дивноморскому фестивалю. Новороссийская ятра была одной из первых официально зарегистрированных в СНГ и до сих пор активно развивается. Каждого, кто приходит к Их Светлостям на даршан, поражает, с какой любовью и тщательностью служат Господу в этом храме. Нам было очень интересно исследовать поклонение Божествам в относительно небольшой ятре. Результатами этой работы мы и спешим поделиться с вами.

 

Некоторые авторы сотрудничают с журналом уже несколько лет, с первого его выпуска. С большой радостью мы представляем вам аналитический обзор Двиджати-Пуджаки прабху из Днепропетровска о важности тилаки. Вы узнаете, почему Господь Чайтанья категорически настаивал на том, чтобы каждый преданный носил тилаку, и как правильно ставить ее так, чтобы это действие принесло преданному наибольшее благо. 

Виджитатма прабху и матаджи Ведаприя расскажут о том, как правильно подготовить предметы для поклонения Божеству с 16ю упачарами. Статья основана на официальном руководстве по поклонению Божествам в ИСККОН – «Панчаратра-прадипе». 

Матаджи Нада-бинду-видхарини поделится своими реализациями о служении Туласи-деви.
С большой радостью хочется вам представить наших новых авторов. Замечательную статью о поклонении Шримати Радхарани написал Акинчана-витта прабху, один из главных редакторов российского ББТ. Статью «Как определить довольно ли Божество?» предоставила матаджи Авадатта, эта статья является частью нового переиздания книги днепропетровских преданных «Арчана», которая скоро выйдет в издательстве «Философская книга». Преданные почти полностью переработали эту книгу и мы настоятельно рекомендуем приобрести ее на осенних фестивалях.

Мы представляем вам так же статью Васуттамы прабху о мерах предосторожности при путешествиях с Божествами. Васуттама прабху служит Божествам в Алма-Ате, его стаж – почти 20 лет. Об арчане он знает, наверное, все – как проводить пуджу, как шить одежды, как проводить праздники, как раскрашивать Божества и многое, многое другое. Очень надеемся, что его сотрудничество с журналом «Брахмотсава» будет продолжаться.

Если до этого мы говорили о статьях авторов с большим опытом в поклонении и проповеди, то рассказ бхактин Анастасии Ильиной о служении в качестве помощника пуджари – ее первый опыт публикации для преданных. Пожалуйста, благословите ее на продолжение творческой деятельности!

Это лишь небольшая презентация материалов нового выпуска журнала «Брахмотсава». Очень надеемся, что они будут полезны всем преданным и доставят удовольствие Их Светлостям Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуте! Москвичи смогут приобрести журнал на празднике 29-30 июня и далее в магазине "Ганга" на территории храма, иногородние преданные смогут обращаться в издательство "Философская книга" http://www.philbook.org/ или к Махабхарате дасу (89037164718) (пишите в личку или на mahabharata108@mail.ru)

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

А сколько уже на данный момент вышло выпусков этого замечательного журнала? И где можно приобрести/заказать недостающие номера?

----------


## Махабхарата дас

На данный момент вышло уже четыре номера. К сожалению тиражи предыдущих выпусков уже разошлись. Но этим летом ожидается выход нового журнала. Так что следите за новостями.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие вайшнавы, вышел новый журнал "Брахмотсава". 



В Москве вы можете его приобрести в храме Шри Шри Доялу-Нитай Шачисуты на Куусинена.

Если вы из других городов, вы сообщаете свой адрес (с индексом), мы узнаем стоимость пересылки почтой и сообщаем вам сумму минимального пожертвования (журнал(ы)+почтовые расходы), которую вы можете перечислить (варианты: Яндекс-кошелек, киви-кошелек, банковские карты Сбербанка или Авангард банка, карта "Кукуруза"). После получения от вас лакшми, мы высылаем вам журнал(ы). Сумма минимального пожертвования за журнал - 150руб (оптом 140 руб.)

Также, пользуясь случаем, хотели бы Вам предложить недавно вышедший диск с видео-уроками по поклонению Божествам. С содержанием диска Вы можете ознакомиться здесь http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=10362
За диск мы просим пожертвование 300 руб.

----------


## Igor Illarionov

Харе Кришна!!Сегодня праздник Брахмотсава, с праздником!!!Подскажите пожалуйста, нужно ли поститься в этот день?

----------


## Манджуваника д

Спасибо вайшнавам, издающим журнал "Брахмотсава" за их служение!!!
Балуйте нас, пожалуйста, и в будущем, так что вдохновения вашей команде, свежих идей и милости Шри Кришны, Гуру и вайшнавов :buket:

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие вайшнавы!
У нас радостная новость!

Благодаря усилиям интернациональной команды преданных совсем скоро мы увидим новый выпуск журнала "Брахмотсава"!

Словом "Брахмотсава" называют праздник в честь годовщины установления Божеств. И наш журнал полностью посвящен теме поклонения Господу. Этот журнал выходит раз в год и каждый раз становится особым цветком в гирлянде подношений Шри Шри Даял-Нитаю - Шачисуте. 

В каждом номере мы стараемся подробно осветить историю поклонения Божествам в одном из храмов СНГ. Ранее мы рассказывали о московском, новороссийском, киевском храмах, о Божествах в Омске и Владимире, а в этом году попросили вайшнавов из Днепропетровска рассказать о поклонении Шри Шри Гаура-Нитай и Шри Шри Джаганнатха-Баладева-Субхадре в их городе.

Важное место в журнале неизменно занимают статьи, подробно описывающие процесс арчаны. Из этого выпуска вы узнаете о поклонении Гаура-Нитай с шестнадцатью упачарами.

Кроме того, вы найдете на страницах журнала истории о Двараке, байки о поклонении Божествам в Нижнем Новгороде, узнаете о положении Господа Шивы. Матаджи Нада-Бинду-Видхарини расскажет вам о подделках на Лой-базаре. В новом номере много и других полезных и познавательных материалов.
Приобрести журнал можно будет 25 и 26 июня на праздновании Брахмотсавы Шри Шри Даял-Нитая - Шачисуты и 50-летия ISKCON в храме на Куусинена.
Себестоимость журнала составила 171 руб, но благодаря целевому пожертвованию мы сможем распространять его на празднике за 130 рублей, а в другие дни - за 150 рублей (пожертвования сверх этой суммы всегда приветствуются и пойдут на печать следующего номера и поклонение Божествам).

Кстати, у нас на складе нашлось ещё небольшое количество номеров 2013 и 2014 годов! Спешите их приобрести, они уже вошли в число раритетов!

Вопросы, касающиеся реализации и отправки журнала в другие города, можно задать Махабхарате Прабху (телефон - 89037164718, адрес - mahabharata108@mail.ru, скайп - mahabharata108)

----------

